# bbswitch-Probleme mit Thinkpad T440p

## Spixi

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir ein neues Thinkpad T440p gekauft und Gentoo installiert, nun bekomme ich Probleme mit Bumblebee (GeForce GT 730M). Ich benutze lightdm und Mate. Das BIOS-Downgrade auf Version 1.14 habe ich bereits durchgeführt.

tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log zeigt, dass sich udev und xf86 aus irgendeinem Grund ständig in die Quere kommen.

```
[   991.451] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[   991.454] removing GPU device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1 /dev/dri/card1

[   991.454] xf86: remove device 0 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1

[   991.484] removing GPU device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1 /dev/dri/card1

[   991.484] xf86: remove device 0 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1

[   991.484] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[   991.487] removing GPU device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1 /dev/dri/card1

[   991.487] xf86: remove device 0 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1

[   991.516] removing GPU device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1 /dev/dri/card1

[   991.516] xf86: remove device 0 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1

[   991.516] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[   991.519] removing GPU device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1 /dev/dri/card1

[   991.519] xf86: remove device 0 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1

[   991.549] removing GPU device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1 /dev/dri/card1

[   991.549] xf86: remove device 0 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/drm/card1
```

Die CPU läuft einige Minuten nach Systemstart auf Hochtouren. Das Programm /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd hat eine CPU-Auslastung von 799% (obwohl ich OpenRC und nicht systemd benutze!) und das System wird stark erhitzt. Ruhe ist erst, wenn ich bumblebee neu starte (rc -s bumblebee restart).

Woran liegt das? Habe ich etwas bei der Konfiguration übersehen oder muss ich als Workaround ein weiteres Init-Script erstellen? So musste ich in der Form bereits für wpa_supplicant erstellen:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

  before net.wlp4s0

}

start() {

  xargs kill -9 < /var/run/wpa_supplicant-wlp4s0.pid

  [ -e /var/run/wpa_supplicant/* ] && rm /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp4s0

  true

}
```

Systeminformationen:

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> spixxi mari # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *eix -I '(x(f86.+)|(org-server))|(b(bswitch)|(umblebee))|(nvidia.*)' wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit
> 
>      Available versions:  4.2.9-r2 5.5.22(0/5.5.22) ~6.0.37-r3(0/6.0.37) {debugger doc eclipse profiler}
> ...

 

 *cat /etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

x11-drivers/xf86-video-modesetting und nouveau habe ich nicht installiert.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Zu dem wpa_supplicant Problem.

Du bekommst bestimmt eine solche Meldung  *Quote:*   

> net.wlp3s0       | * Bringing up interface wlp3s0
> 
> dhcpcd           | * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...
> 
> net.wlp3s0       | *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp3s0 ...
> ...

  Das liegt daran, dass wpa_supplicant zweil Mal gestartet wird. 

Kannst du die /etc/conf.d/net posten ?

Du gibst etwas wenig Info's. So wird kaum jemand etwas sagen.

----------

## Spixi

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Zu dem wpa_supplicant Problem.
> 
> Du bekommst bestimmt eine solche Meldung  *Quote:*   net.wlp3s0       | * Bringing up interface wlp3s0
> 
> dhcpcd           | * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...
> ...

 

Das WPA_supplicant-Problem ist nicht so dramatisch, hier meine /etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dnl80211 -Dwext"
```

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hmm, das Einzige das mir hier jetzt auffällt ist: *Quote:*   

> modules="wpa_supplicant" 

  anstatt  *Quote:*   

> modules_wlp4s0="wpa_supplicant" 

  Wenn du den wpa_supplicant sonst nicht separat startest, sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Spixi wrote:*   

> Das WPA_supplicant-Problem ist nicht so dramatisch, hier meine /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> ```
> modules="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> ...

 

Hm, ist -Dnl80211 und -Dwext setzen wirklich nötig?

Ich denk mal entweder oder, aber nicht beides zusammen.

----------

## Spixi

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm, ist -Dnl80211 und -Dwext setzen wirklich nötig?
> 
> Ich denk mal entweder oder, aber nicht beides zusammen.

 

Ich habe es nur mit wext und nur mit nl80211 probiert und es funktioniert nur, wenn ich beide angebe. Die Fehlermeldung "ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it" tritt trotzdem auf, weil immer noch zwei Instanzen von wpa_supplicant gestartet werden. Aber das ist wie gesagt nicht mein Problem. Das Problem das ich habe ist, dass bbswitch/Bumblebee mein System lahmlegen.

----------

## bell

Zu dem Bumblebee-Problem: Ich hatte ein ähnliches (vlt. sogar gleiches) Problem: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508196 . Die (vorübergehende) Lösung:

```
mv /opt/bin/nvidia-modprobe /opt/bin/nvidia-modprobe.bak
```

Dieses "nvidia-modprobe" verursacht das Problem. Wenn es nicht da ist, läuft alles stabil. Umbenennen damit man es rückgängig machen kann. Probiere ob es bei Deinem Problem hilft.

----------

## Spixi

Vielen Dank, das hier hat mir geholfen:

```
mv /opt/bin/nvidia-modprobe /opt/bin/nvidia-modprobe~

ln -s /bin/true /opt/bin/nvidia-modprobe
```

----------

